# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  न करें ये गलतियां वजन कम होने के बाद

## Krishna

हर किसी की चाहत होती है सुंदर और सुडौल शरीर। तेजी से वजन घटाने के चक्*कर में कुछ लोग कभी- कभी बड़ी गलतियां कर देते हैं, जो कि नुकसानदायक भी साबित हो सकती हैं। शरीर की अतिरिक्*त चर्बी को कम करने के लिए आप डायटिंग के साथ कसरत करते हैं। कुछ लोग तो वजन कम करने वाली दवाओं का सेवन भी करना शुरू कर देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

दवाओं की बजाय सेहतमंद तरीके से वजन घटाया जाए तो इससे आपके शरीर को नुकसान नहीं होगा। हेल्*थी तरीके से यदि आपका वजन सप्*ताह में आधे किलो से लेकर एक किलो तक कम होता है तो यह ठीक है। तेजी के साथ वजन घटना सेहत के लिए हानिकारक होता है। इस लेख के जरिए हम आपको बता रहे हैं वजन कम होने के बाद या पहले आपको किन बातों का ध्*यान रखना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*ज्*यादा उपवास और कम कैलोरी आहार न लें*
अक्सर जल्दी वजन घटाने के चक्*कर में कुछ लोग डायटिंग का जमकर सहारा लेते हैं। इससे शरीर में विटामिन्स, मिनिरल्स और प्रोटीन जैसे जरूरी तत्वों की कमी हो सकती है। प्रोटीन की कमी से शरीर की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता घट जाती है। कम कैलोरी के चक्*कर में लोग खाने का सेवन कम करते हैं। ऐसा करने से उस समय तो वजन कम हो जाता है लेकिन बाद में हड्डियों में कमजोरी (ऑस्टोपोरासिस) का खतरा हो सकता है।कैलोरी में तेजी से की गयी कटौती शरीर की वसा को तेजी से कम करती है लेकिन साथ ही इससे मांसपेशियों पर भी बुरा असर पड़ता है। उपवास ज्*यादा करने से मांसपेशियां नष्*ट हो जाती हैं और शरीर का चयापचय भी बिगड़ जाता है। कभी भी 1200 से कम कैलोरी वाले आहार का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। यदि आप ऐसा करते हैं तो आप टाइप -2 डायबिटीज का शिकार हो सकते हैं। इसके अलावा गलत तरीके से वजन घटाने से थकान, बालों का गिरना और डिप्रेशन जैसी समस्याएं हो सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

.........................

----------


## Krishna

*कम वसा वाला पौष्टिक भोजन हो*
वजन कम करने के साथ आपका स्*वस्*थ रहना बहुत जरूरी है। इसके लिए आप भरपेट संतुलित आहार लेते रहें। बाजार का वसा युक्*त और तेलीय भोजन न करें। फाइबर युक्*त आहार के साथ ही मौसमी फलों का सेवन करें। अपने शरीर के हिसाब से किसी डायटीशियन से परामर्श कर डायट चार्ट तैयार कराएं और उसको फॉलो करें। भोजन में हरी सब्जियां, फल, बीन्स, नॉन फैटी डेयरी प्रोडक्ट, सीफूड और संतुलित तौर पर मीट का सेवन आपके वजन को नियंत्रित रखेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन कम करने वाली दवाओं से बचें*
यदि बिना व्यायाम और संतुलित आहार के वजन कम होता तो मोटापा लोगों के लिए समस्या न बनता। वजन कम करने के लिए कभी भी शॉर्टकट न अपनाएं। एक सप्*ताह और दो दिन में वजन कम करने वाली कंपनियों के विज्ञापनों को देखकर उनका सेवन न करें। अपनी दिनचर्या में बदलाव करें। संतुलित डायट और एक्सरसाइज का साथ ही वजन घटाने का सटीक तरीका है।

----------

